# Question about a Pit Bulls color



## R_RuBright (May 4, 2009)

Hey I wanted to know about a friends Pit Bull She is full blooded and registered not sure of the bloodline. But she has a female pitbull and in the shade she looks like a softer red color but when she goes into the sun she turns a purplish silver color ive never seen another like her has anyone else?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a fawn bluie too me ..


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

ya id say fawn blue too, although it is usually oppisite for me seem blue in shade fawn in sun


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a blue fawn is the color similar to this?









This is champagne









Or something more like this?









Or more of a blue?


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone knoe where i can find a blue fawn or champange. Ive found some places but wouldnt mind looking more?


----------

